

Ask HN:  How to get my website running/loading faster - will_brown

In regards to my start-up (www.ommageo.com) I have received a lot of great advice on HN.<p>One thing no one mentioned was how slow my website loads, but it is a clear problem.  Currently the website is hosted on a GoDaddy shared server, naturally I have considered upgrading to VPN or Dedicated, but I am not sure that will get me to the performance I am seeking.  Bootstrapping the startup the hosting upgrade is an expensive and time consuming experiment (webpages&#x2F;db) just to find out if this is going to solve the speed issues.<p>Any insight, advice,or suggestions?
======
thekingshorses
[http://www.ommageo.com/](http://www.ommageo.com/) \- Takes 4 seconds
[http://www.ommageo.com/js/function1.php?lati=&longi=&page=&k...](http://www.ommageo.com/js/function1.php?lati=&longi=&page=&keywords=&start=&end=&pid=&data=&vid=&day=&month=&year=&vip=)
\- takes 10+ seconds

First request shouldn't take more than 300-400 ms.

and 2nd request shouldn't take more than 1-2 seconds.

Figure out why it takes that long. Use server side caching.

~~~
will_brown
I appreciate framing the speed goal.

------
GuiA
What's your stack (including primary datastore)? What level of caching, if
any, are you doing?

~~~
will_brown
MySQL, No caching.

------
sdsk8
Godaddy has a static cache option?

~~~
will_brown
On shared hosting no, I am not sure if it is available on their VPN/Dedicated
hosting plans.

~~~
sdsk8
Well, if you choose to go on a vps or dedicated hosting plan, will be easy to
add a static cache on nginx and in your database, take a look qt these sites:

[http://www.6tech.org/2013/02/nginx-tuning-with-php-fpm-
and-m...](http://www.6tech.org/2013/02/nginx-tuning-with-php-fpm-and-
memcached/)

[http://pureform.wordpress.com/2008/05/21/using-memcache-
with...](http://pureform.wordpress.com/2008/05/21/using-memcache-with-mysql-
and-php/)

And, if you can fit redis at this setup even a very small vps would handle
more traffic than a shared hosting

